# Nintendo To Help Bring more Japanese 3DS Games To The West



## Valwin (Jan 31, 2013)

> Iwata says that third-party developers in Japan are assigning their top teams to develop big games for the 3DS, and that Nintendo will help distribute their key games overseas.
> 
> Iwata stated: “Among those third-party titles both developed and published in Japan, there have been some games which Nintendo published in Europe, including the _Professor Layton_ series. We will increase the number of such games for the U.S. market as well as in Europe. We are also willing to flexibly assist third-party developers in distributing their valuable games overseas.”


Is all about the games

Source


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2013)

Is the 3DS' library turning Japanese? I really think so.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Jan 31, 2013)

Nintendo: Let's bring Japanese games to the West!
Me: ALLOW MOTHER**CKING REGION FREE.
Nintendo: :trollface:

I don't want Nintendo to bring Japanese games to the West with dubs.
I don't like it when they dub games.
And I want to play games on their Japanese release date. NOT A YEAR LATER.


----------



## DroRox (Jan 31, 2013)

CollosalPokemon said:


> Nintendo: Let's bring Japanese games to the West!
> Me: ALLOW MOTHER**CKING REGION FREE.
> Nintendo: :trollface:
> 
> ...


Sometimes you just gotta meet them halfway, bub. I'm happy about this. Better than nuttin'.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Jan 31, 2013)

DroRox said:


> Sometimes you just gotta meet them halfway, bub. I'm happy about this. Better than nuttin'.


 
This isn't meeting them halfway. This is (more or less) the same thing.
They're still bringing Japanese games to the West like always, at the same pace, but maybe a few more.


----------



## Lanlan (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't be weaboos. Don't hate on English dubs


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 31, 2013)

CollosalPokemon said:


> I don't want Nintendo to bring Japanese games to the West with dubs.
> I don't like it when they dub games.








My reaction basically.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 31, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Is the 3DS' library turning Japanese? I really think so.


Better then no support.  *ahem*


----------



## GHANMI (Jan 31, 2013)

Project X Zone was the first such game to be exported this way...
It's not like Namco would export a crossover with Gundam and many JP-only game cameos if Big N didn't have something to do with (Remember Namco x Capcom PS2...)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2013)

Where the fuck is my Bravely Default, Time Travellers, Layton v. Ace Attorney, Dragon Quest 7, Samurai Warriors Chronicles 2nd, Shin Megami Tensei 4, DQM: Terry's Wonderland and Ex Troopers, Nintendo?

Well actually I should be ranting about Capcom, Level 5 and Square Enix but...goddamnit Nintendo.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 31, 2013)

I could use a new game for 3DS. Poor thing has been neglected for months, besides to play a DS Fire Emblem. Thank god for Fire Emblem Awakening, but it'd be nice to see more games coming.
Though in general the DS/3DS saw tons of localizations so there's really not MUCH they can improve on. They just seem to let a few games slip by by accident sometimes.
There aren't a whole lot (or really any) Japanese 3DS games I can think of that I want, that isn't already localized or planning to be.




heartgold said:


> Better then no support.  *ahem*


 
I feel this poorly drawn stick figure google picture portrays some thoughtful insight on your post.







CollosalPokemon said:


> I don't want Nintendo to bring Japanese games to the West with dubs.
> I don't like it when they dub games.


 
Fuck you Nintendo why can I understand my game q~q !!!!

basically. Weeaboo.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

cool, start with Beyond The Labyrinth


----------



## heartgold (Jan 31, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I feel this poorly drawn stick figure google picture portrays some thoughtful insight on your


Thankyou, sorry to disappoint I knew that too.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 31, 2013)

Lanlan said:


> Don't be weaboos. Don't hate on English dubs


 
No shit, I'm getting tired of all these retards saying "WAAH IT HAS DUBS IT SUCKS! IT'S INFERIOR! BLAH BLAH BLAH!"

In the words of Penn Jillette:


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


>


that's what I say when I'm playing games with english dubs


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 31, 2013)

Now motherfucking bring Rune Factory 4 to Europe.


----------



## Arras (Jan 31, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Now motherfucking bring Rune Factory 4 to Europe.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/xseed-has-somethings-happening.342151/


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 31, 2013)

Arras said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/xseed-has-somethings-happening.342151/


 
That's USA


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jan 31, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> that's what I say when I'm playing games with english dubs


 
Are you saying it to your friends and family too?

I mean, seriously, the devs are putting effort and money in translating the game in english, or, if you're lucky enough, in your mother language, and yet you complain, but, for some reason, you bear just fine with your friend, family, and everyone around you. Now, while I like anime too, I would never say no to an english dub. And I don't understand why you guys hate it (not just you, NahuelDS), it's not like everyone around you speaks japanese and the subtitle appears over their heads, nor everyone around you is a world famous voice actor or Morgan Freeman, so, what's the big deal? Dubbing project or what you hear in your every day life, it's all the same language, the one you were born knowing (or willingly learned, like me). Dubbing isn't alien language. It's your language, spoken by people with a better voice than yours, and nothing more. So, why the hate?


----------



## Arras (Jan 31, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Are you saying it to your friends and family too?
> 
> I mean, seriously, the devs are putting effort and money in translating the game in english, or, if you're lucky enough, in your mother language, and yet you complain, but, for some reason, you bear just fine with your friend, family, and everyone around you. Now, while I like anime too, I would never say no to an english dub. And I don't understand why you guys hate it (not just you, NahuelDS), it's not like everyone around you speaks japanese and the subtitle appears over their heads, nor everyone around you is a world famous voice actor or Morgan Freeman, so, what's the big deal? Dubbing project or what you hear in your every day life, it's all the same language, the one you were born knowing (or willingly learned, like me). Dubbing isn't alien language. It's your language, spoken by people with a better voice than yours, and nothing more. So, why the hate?


The thing is real people have real emotions, actors have fake emotions. Just spouting emotionless lines can be called a dub, yes, but I doubt anyone would want it. The voices have to fit the character, and obviously they do in real life. There's a difference between the two. (not saying I hate dubs myself, mind you)


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Are you saying it to your friends and family too?
> 
> I mean, seriously, the devs are putting effort and money in translating the game in english, or, if you're lucky enough, in your mother language, and yet you complain, but, for some reason, you bear just fine with your friend, family, and everyone around you. Now, while I like anime too, I would never say no to an english dub. And I don't understand why you guys hate it (not just you, NahuelDS), it's not like everyone around you speaks japanese and the subtitle appears over their heads, nor everyone around you is a world famous voice actor or Morgan Freeman, so, what's the big deal? Dubbing project or what you hear in your every day life, it's all the same language, the one you were born knowing (or willingly learned, like me). Dubbing isn't alien language. It's your language, spoken by people with a better voice than yours, and nothing more. So, why the hate?


I don't like to play Japanese games dubbed in english
the same way I don't like to watch Hollywood movies dubbed in spanish

It's sooooo simple, you like it... fine
I don't like it.... deal with it


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jan 31, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I don't like to watch Hollywood movies dubbed in spanish
> I don't like to play Japanese games dubbed in english


 
If you know japanese, I have nothing against you. But that doesn't mean everyone knows japanese. And for those people, dubs are necessary.  Why give them a text game when the original game had voice acting? We're not in an age where a voice dub can be skipped because there is not enough space on the disk to do it, we're in a age where about everything has to be voiced to be enjoyable. I think even you, if you had a choice, would choose a voiced game instead of a text one. So, why say no to voice acting when it was originally there. I understand it's sometimes awful, but that's not reason enough for just a country to have voice acting, while the rest of the world has a text version.

(And no, I wouldn't watch a hollywood movie dubbed either, but that's just because the lips wouldn't be synching with the audio, and that can ruin the experience)


----------



## Valwin (Jan 31, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I could use a new game for 3DS. Poor thing has been neglected for months,.


i guess you better go to the store and look them


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2013)

Valwin said:


> i guess you better go to the store and look them


Those Sony shades he's wearing are blinding him.


----------



## VMM (Jan 31, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> If you know japanese, I have nothing against you. But that doesn't mean everyone knows japanese. And for those people, dubs are necessary. Why give them a text game when the original game had voice acting? We're not in an age where a voice dub can be skipped because there is not enough space on the disk to do it, we're in a age where about everything has to be voiced to be enjoyable. I think even you, if you had a choice, would choose a voiced game instead of a text one. So, why say no to voice acting when it was originally there. I understand it's sometimes awful, but that's not reason enough for just a country to have voice acting, while the rest of the world has a text version.
> 
> (And no, I wouldn't watch a hollywood movie dubbed either, but that's just because the lips wouldn't be synching with the audio, and that can ruin the experience)


 
Why not both?

There are people who preffer games on it's original language, just like movies.
Having the option of chosing the audio and subtitles if necessary are perfect for everybody.

With many games coming from japan, and many having anime style cutscenes I understand pretty well why some people preffer the jappanese audio.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 31, 2013)

CollosalPokemon said:


> This isn't meeting them halfway. This is (more or less) the same thing.
> They're still bringing Japanese games to the West like always, at the same pace, but maybe a few more.


You want the moon on a stick don't you?






This is typical of kids nowadays.
Nintendo: We're working harder to bring Japanese games out in the West.
Kids: Original voices or GTFO. Also no time delay because I know fuck all about development, costs and marketing!
Nintendo: Ok...we'll put those on as well...dunno about time delay.
Kids: Not good enough, I want them before they are developed!

Nintendo: Here is a new IP
Kids: WTF???? I WANT NEW PIKMIN!!!!1!1!!!
Nintendo:K...here is Pikmin 3!
Kids: WTF??? SAME OLD SHIT AS USUAL!!!11!!


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Nintendo: Here is a new IP
> Kid 1: WTF???? I WANT NEW PIKMIN!!!!1!1!!!
> Nintendo:K...here is Pikmin 3!
> Kid 2: WTF??? SAME OLD SHIT AS USUAL!!!11!!


Corrected. It's more a case of "damned if you do, damned if you don't"/"can't please them all". 

The other one is spot on, though.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 31, 2013)

CollosalPokemon said:


> Nintendo: Let's bring Japanese games to the West!
> Me: ALLOW MOTHER**CKING REGION FREE.
> Nintendo: :trollface:
> 
> ...


 

I much prefer dubs to subs.  So to me this news is very welcomed.


----------



## Lanlan (Jan 31, 2013)

VMM said:


> I understand pretty well why some people preffer the jappanese audio.


 
Because they're weaboos who thinks it's cool to worship Japanese culture when they know nothing of it.


----------



## Par39 (Jan 31, 2013)

The reason I tend to prefer subs to dubs with things like anime, where you can't have subs with dubbed material, is that I have a hard time understanding some accents (I'm looking at you Irish? dude in Yuyu Hakusho D: Gave up trying to understand what he said after a little while q-q ). And if I'm already reading the subs, doesn't really matter what language the people actually talk in, so I tend to pick either Japanese or English in games when possible based on which actors' have voices I prefer.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 31, 2013)

Definitely good news for me. I don't mind dubbed Japanese games or waiting a bit to get them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2013)

Arras said:


> The thing is real people have real emotions, actors have fake emotions. Just spouting emotionless lines can be called a dub, yes, but I doubt anyone would want it. The voices have to fit the character, and obviously they do in real life. There's a difference between the two. (not saying I hate dubs myself, mind you)


 
So what makes a Japanese actor better than an English one? Even with "fake emotions", quality acting is quality acting. It's what makes you go see a movie and get immersed. It's what makes people cry when they see Les Miserables.

I just don't get what this has to do with the subs vs. dubs argument as both feature voice acting, the difference is that by and large one language you'll understand (when we're talking about this site at least).


----------



## chyyran (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm always up for more games. Also, Dubs > Subs.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 31, 2013)

This Dubs vs. Subs debate is becoming rote. 

Just fucking drop it already.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 31, 2013)

Some dubs are good. Some are bad.
Try the one in english first, if its unbearable or misses out content, view in japanese with subs.
Anime logic, works with games too, but Dubs are prefered a bit more with games.
It takes hoooooorbile acting to revert me to subbed in games




Hyro-Sama said:


> This Dubs vs. Subs debate is becoming rote.
> 
> Just fucking drop it already.


God can we please listen to Hyro?
He has a point.


----------



## Arras (Jan 31, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So what makes a Japanese actor better than an English one? Even with "fake emotions", quality acting is quality acting. It's what makes you go see a movie and get immersed. It's what makes people cry when they see Les Miserables.
> 
> I just don't get what this has to do with the subs vs. dubs argument as both feature voice acting, the difference is that by and large one language you'll understand (when we're talking about this site at least).


I'm not saying that makes Japanese actors better, I'm saying that's a difference between voice acting and people talking to each other normally. It applies to Japanese dubs as well.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2013)

soulx said:


> Those Sony shades he's wearing are blinding him.


 
Because he referenced that the Vita is getting a biblical flood of games and that Nintendo, in comparison, isn't? He could just, you know, not see any games he likes.

But yes, fuck off Hells Malice for dissenting.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 31, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I don't like to play Japanese games dubbed in english
> the same way I don't like to watch Hollywood movies dubbed in spanish
> 
> It's sooooo simple, you like it... fine
> I don't like it.... deal with it


 
Kind of like how bad The Simpsons is in Spanish or how horrible it was that one time they dubbed it in Swedish, my brother doesn't understand English yet, but he still prefers watch it with subtitles when given the option between watching it subbed or dubbed in Spanish/Swedish.
I for one can't stand watching cartoons like Regular Show in Swedish for example, OK dubs and all... it's just :S

A game like Resident Evil I rather play in English because it fits the western atmosphere, however in a game like Ex Troopers which feels very Japanese it also makes more sense to me to have the Japanese voices. Now, in Street Fighter IV they give you the option to set character specific voices which means that I can have every Japanese fighter speak his native tongue.
It's a matter of what feels natural and sounds better, I for example loved how every character in Punch-Out! on the Wii spoke in their native languages as well.

There are exceptions to this like with Kid Icarus where subs just becomes impossible to read due to the dialog taking place at the same time as the action, luckily the VA's and localization team all did a great job with it and made it feel really natural despite being a Japanese looking game.

It's a from case to case situation, I just pick whatever language fits better, having the option to switch is always a welcome addition.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 31, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> This Dubs vs. Subs debate is becoming rote.
> 
> Just fucking drop it already.


 
Subtitles are nice when the noise coming out of the speakers is incomprehensible, from background noise, volume, or some issues.

However, dubs, on one hand, do help as well, feels more natural with English subtitles.

Personally, I just take whatever's available to me. Most of the time, I take both.

If the voice is in Japanese, it just adds to the atmosphere of the game. If it's in English, it adds to your understanding.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 31, 2013)

For dubbing a live action movie, it's _voice actors vs. original actors_
For dubbing a video game it's really _Japanese voice actors vs. English voice actors_ (or whatever language)
The only real difference is the lips might be out of sync (assuming they took the time to sync them in the original language.)

As far as localization times, subtitles are usually faster to do than dubs. Would you prefer them?


----------



## broitsak (Jan 31, 2013)

Inazuma Eleven GO 2 Chrono Stone 3DS dub?
...
Anybody?

No love for Inazuma ;_;


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 31, 2013)

CollosalPokemon said:


> Nintendo: Let's bring Japanese games to the West!
> Me: ALLOW MOTHER**CKING REGION FREE.
> Nintendo: :trollface:
> 
> ...


 
move to japan then


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 31, 2013)

If it's a movie with real actors, I prefer to watch the movie subbed.

If it's a movie with animated cartoons or computer generated graphics, I prefer to watch the movie dubbed.

About games, I've never seen a game dubbed in my native language... So I prefer subbed in English or Portuguese, especially when I am in noisy environments. I don't actually care in which language it's dubbed as long as it's done professionally.

That said, sometimes I don't like japanese dub so much in animes, because sometimes they use woman to dub male characters and they give this really weird or high pitched voice to them. Also, they are too much dramatic often yelling for every little thing.

They are surprised, they yell! They are happy, they yell! They are mad, they yell! They are crying, they yell!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 1, 2013)

Par39 said:


> The reason I tend to prefer subs to dubs with things like anime, where you can't have subs with dubbed material, is that I have a hard time understanding some accents (I'm looking at you Irish? dude in Yuyu Hakusho D: Gave up trying to understand what he said after a little while q-q ). And if I'm already reading the subs, doesn't really matter what language the people actually talk in, so I tend to pick either Japanese or English in games when possible based on which actors' have voices I prefer.


 
The only anime I prefer with subs is Chobits. To me it just sounds better. I'm not a big fan of the voices in it, I find them distracting. But all other anime's I've watched, they've sounded great with dubs. Fullmetal Alchemist, Devil May Cry, Queen's Blade etc..



Lanlan said:


> Because they're weaboos who thinks it's cool to worship Japanese culture when they know nothing of it.


 
Wouldn't it be funny if the same people who worship the japanese dubs, those japanese voice actors are actually getting a lot of flak in Japan for shit voices, but in the west dinks are like "IT'S AWESOME! IT'S HOW THE GAME WAS MEANT TO BE!"


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The only anime I prefer with subs is Chobits. To me it just sounds better. I'm not a big fan of the voices in it, I find them distracting. But all other anime's I've watched, they've sounded great with dubs.* Fullmetal Alchemist, Devil May Cry, Queen's Blade etc..*
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if the same people who worship the japanese dubs,* those japanese voice actors are actually getting a lot of flak in Japan for shit voices, but in the west dinks are like "IT'S AWESOME! IT'S HOW THE GAME WAS MEANT TO BE!*"


Dude, that *IS* what's happening in Japan. XD English listeners can't really judge on how to act in japanese cause they don't understand shit of it, They just think it sounds better, For example. the anime Elfin lied was criticized with it's sub-par voice acting in japanese. I can tell you that my friend who watched the anime couldn't say anything but, OMG IT SOUNDS BETTER THAN THE ENGLISH VERSION.

As for the dub anime, *YES. *The anime you mentioned has excellent dub voices and I would like to add another one. *Code geass. *Never have I been truly satisfied with the dub as much as the original voices. It fits.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 1, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> If it's a movie with real actors, I prefer to watch the movie subbed.
> 
> If it's a movie with animated cartoons or computer generated graphics, I prefer to watch the movie dubbed.
> 
> ...


 
In their defense women are used to dub men who are generally younger so they don't have to replace voice actors every year. Like I think Ash Ketchum from Pokemon was dubbed by a woman hence why he has a consistent voice. In other shows that use kids to dub kids, they go into puberty and their voice changes, which means they have to look for another kid who sounds similar.

EDIT: Not to mention an adult, seasoned voice actor will always be better than a kid.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> In their defense women are used to dub men who are generally younger so they don't have to replace voice actors every year. Like I think Ash Ketchum from Pokemon was dubbed by a woman hence why he has a consistent voice. In other shows that use kids to dub kids, they go into puberty and their voice changes, which means they have to look for another kid who sounds similar.
> 
> EDIT: Not to mention an adult, seasoned voice actor will always be better than a kid.


 
I always wondered why Veronica Taylor left the show. Perhaps there was some contract agreement or something that ran out, hence why Professor Oak isn't on the show anymore. Speaking of Oak...


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> In their defense women are used to dub men who are generally younger so they don't have to replace voice actors every year. Like I think Ash Ketchum from Pokemon was dubbed by a woman hence why he has a consistent voice. In other shows that use kids to dub kids, they go into puberty and their voice changes, which means they have to look for another kid who sounds similar.
> 
> EDIT: Not to mention an adult, seasoned voice actor will always be better than a kid.


 
It would be perfectly okay if that was the only case, but there are some characters like Goku from Dragon Ball and Kenshin from Samurai X/Rurouni Kenshin who are fully grown up adults and they're still dubbed by woman. The woman who dub them have to make their voice very low pitched to sound like a man so there voice acting sound too forced.
And in the brazilian portuguese dub version that I am used to these characters are properly dub with male voices which give them a more serious tone that suits them better imo.


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> It would be perfectly okay if that was the only case, but there are some characters like Goku from Dragon Ball and Kenshin from Samurai X/Rurouni Kenshin who are fully grown up adults and they're still dubbed by woman.


Kenshin has a girly voice in the original manga as well. And they kept Goku's voice actor for the adult version, for some reason. Maybe they thought the viewers would object to the voice change because they don't understand the concept of puberty.


----------



## Issac (Feb 1, 2013)

Call me a weeaboo if you want, because I know I am not.
I do prefer Japanese audio with English subtitles, in Japanese styled games. Resident Evil (since that came up in the thread) actually has English audio even in Japan, just because it... takes place in the US. And that fits! The same with Silent Hill!
Now, I do like the English voices in Assassin's Creed, GTA, Splinter Cell, whatever... But Japanese styled games -> Japanese voices. Just as I would love if Metro 2033 had Russian voice acting (maybe it has, I haven't played it).

Maybe that has to do with movies not being dubbed in Sweden (except young kid's movies), and games rarely having a Swedish option. (That's what I hate... We have to wait extra long in here in Sweden for German, Spanish, French, Portuguese, and Dutch localizations because we're in Europe... yet we have no use for those languages, since almost everyone speak English).


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> Kenshin has a girly voice in the original manga as well.


Kenshin can't possibly have a voice in a manga.  You're the one who imagined it this way, unless it is actually written in the manga, but I've read it and don't recall reading that

EDIT:


Veho said:


> And they kept Goku's voice actor for the adult version, for some reason. Maybe they thought the viewers would object to the voice change because they don't understand the concept of puberty.


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Kenshin can't possibly have a voice in a manga.  You're the one who imagined it this way, unless it is actually written in the manga, but I've read it and don't recall reading that


It's pointed out and commented on in the manga.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 1, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Inazuma Eleven GO 2 Chrono Stone 3DS dub?
> ...
> Anybody?
> 
> No love for Inazuma ;_;


I'd love to have that, they still have to release 3 and Shine/Dark before that though
@Fubuki-Shirou actually bought a japanese 3ds to buy them.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> It's pointed out and commented on in the manga.


 
Okay, I've made a throughly search in google and I even found specialized wikis about the series and found that kenshin is described to be a little feminine as a whole (long hair, pink cloth, his way) but nothing mentioning his voice directly. I only found a quote from the author saying "I imagined the voice to be more neutral", but I don't know what that means exactly.


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I only found a quote from the author saying "I imagined the voice to be more neutral", but I don't know what that means exactly.


It means the author envisioned his voice as in the middle, neither squeaky and girly nor gruff and manly, but compared to most male characters in the manga he has a soft and feminine voice and they point it out a few times.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 1, 2013)

Ace Overclocked said:


> I'd love to have that, they still have to release 3 and Shine/Dark before that though
> @Fubuki-Shirou actually bought a japanese 3ds to buy them.


Yeah, I know. If only I had the money for that.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 3, 2013)

those better be some good jap games or else no one will really care.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 4, 2013)

At least there is a possibility of hearing a foreign language with original voice acting. Although we live in an international world with global connections and possibilities of learning and reading languages, hearing the language is sometimes near impossible (lets not even get to the possibility of speaking said language).

I just have to say that complete voice overs (dubs) go full retarded in some cases, when a something isn't meant to be dubbed (it wasn't made with a dub in mind). It can happen to a video game with lots of videos, TV shows, movies, anything. Also the original meaning of some concepts/ideas can't always be translated (especially Japanese with their traditions compared to the western ones). If you want some kind of idea of how bad a dub can go, try searching for shows/games/movies that have been dubbed in Germany or France for example. 

When a game is developed in Japan, I find it kinda odd that they don't have a mapped database for creating the translation for gameplay essential items (menus, items, etc). It wouldn't require as much to make a release in Europe/US with the original voice acting when the game is still very much playable. If for some reason you need the dubbed voice acting, you could download a patch/DLC when the English voice acting is ready. It's already possible and done..


----------

